# Overwritten donor VIN in retrofitted CIC, anyway to write it back?



## cevin_uk (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi, i've got a bit of a problem, long story, but while retrofitting a CIC in my F11 i somehow managed to write my car's VIN in E-Sys to the CIC, overwriting the donor VIN. Obviously now the FSC codes mismatch the CIC's VIN and the most filter can't do its job. 

Is there a way of writing the donor VIN back to the CIC? Luckily i'd made a note of the donor VIN before it all went wrong, but i've tried what i think is everything in E-Sys without any joy.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You would need to flash CIC with Donor VIN in FA, or manually specify the VIN in TAL Processing.

Since you have an emulator, you can also Import and Activate a completely different set of FSC Codes in CIC, so long as they are newer than the ones it currently has.


----------



## cevin_uk (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Shawn, thanks for the reply. I've tried both of the options you suggested in E-Sys already and i can't flash the CIC because the 'firmware' of the CIC is already up to date and doesn't show up in the TAL processing screen. Is there a way to force a re-flash?

Guessing the second option involves buying new FSC codes, never really ventured down that avenue, so not up to speed on how it works.


And to add insult to injury, the car has been into the dealer last month for a service and they've updated the car to the latest i-level (i'd put the CHAMP head unit back in and reset the VO). Presuming my psdzdata is going to be out of date (13_11_502) and won't let me code the car now?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1) Reuse the same files from your last Flash (SVT_sol and TAL), and flash it again with Donor VIN.

2) You do not need to buy this other set...all you need is the VIN, and the FSC Codes can be gotten.

3) You need new PSdZData. PM sent.


----------



## cevin_uk (Oct 7, 2013)

The only problem with option 1 is the last time i managed to flash the CIC was last year sometime, it took me forever in a day to get E-Sys to flash it and i can't remember what i did to get it to flash it - whatever i seem to do now, the TAL execution fails, or at least nothing happens and its duration is 0s.

The CIC came from a 3-11 car and mine's a 3-12 car, using the 'get id from hwid' method doesn't seem to work, even if i try and guess the ilevel of the donor car. Unless there's a different way to change the CIC's VIN?


How does option 2 work with new FSCs if this is my only option?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cevin_uk said:


> ...
> How does option 2 work with new FSCs if this is my only option?


PM sent.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> 1) Reuse the same files from your last Flash (SVT_sol and TAL), and flash it again with Donor VIN.
> 
> 2) You do not need to buy this other set...all you need is the VIN, and the FSC Codes can be gotten.
> 
> 3) You need new PSdZData. PM sent.


Uhm :yikes:
So can write own VIN in donor CIC\NBT, provided I have the new FSC ??
So no emulator ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes. Car's actual VIN can be written to Donor Head Unit, and if you have FSC Codes for that VIN, then you do not need an Emulator.

The problem is that normally there are no FSC Codes issued for the car's original VIN and they have to be ordered from BMW AG at great expense.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. Car's actual VIN can be written to Donor Head Unit, and if you have FSC Codes for that VIN, then you do not need an Emulator.
> 
> The problem is that normally there are no FSC Codes issued for the car's original VIN and they have to be ordered from BMW AG at great expense.


Ok.
FSC codes in Head unit are for the map and voice, there are others ?
In my car voice hold off


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FSC Codes for Nav Application, Nav Enabler, Nav Map, Voice Control, BMW Apps, Sat Radio, and for NBT Text-To-Speech.


----------



## BMWzone (May 11, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> FSC Codes for Nav Application, Nav Enabler, Nav Map, Voice Control, BMW Apps, Sat Radio, and for NBT Text-To-Speech.


There are Too many! Better to prefer the emulator...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, I think so.


----------



## cevin_uk (Oct 7, 2013)

All sorted, massive thanks to Shawn for all his help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cevin_uk said:


> All sorted, massive thanks to Shawn for all his help


:thumbup:


----------



## wbennin20 (Sep 11, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> :thumbup:


Hi, need some help with my retrofit. don't have donor VIN for my NBT


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wbennin20 said:


> Hi, need some help with my retrofit. don't have donor VIN for my NBT


You can Read Donor VIN from NBT with Tool32.


----------

